# Insults needed



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

In the great tradition of Stadler & Waldorf from the muppets I have decided to give a couple of my skeletons personalities








What I need now are Halloween based insults, such as; "you're ugly and your mother dresses you funny" or "Great scarey mask...oh wait it is you face, sorry". I will find friends or even strangers to record the insults or comments for me, put them on a MP3 player and give my skeletons a voice. I will also add board that moves the jaw.
So if any of you feel like heckeling or insulting tots I can use some insults.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

"Hey kid...pull my finger" "What is that smell?" "Your mom called. She wants her broom back."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Skele #1: Does your face hurt? 

Skele #2: No, why?

Skele #1: It's killing me!

-laughs-
.......................

Skele #1: Your costume is scary. 

Skele #2: What costume?

-Laughs-


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Youtube has some clips of Stadler and Waldorf. I checked them out a few weeks ago. What a riot those two are.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, kid do you have a match.... No, well I do...My butt and your face.
Your momma is so fat she has her own zip code.
Your momma is so hairy the only language she speaks is wookie.


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

Skelie 1: Your the worst case of anorexia I've ever seen...

Skelie 2: Why do you say that?

Skelie 3: No skin, Just bones!


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Who beat you with the ugly stick?

Your father should have pulled out early.

You were so ugly when you were born the doctor slapped your mother.

You are a stupid as a bag of bones
...no wonder ...
YOU ARE A BAG OF BONES.

I never forget a face
But in your case I'll make an exception

Don't look out of the window
People will think that it's Halloween

Haven't I seen you on TV
Well yes I do appear off and on, how do you like me ?
Off

Do you think that I'll lose my looks when I get older
With luck, yes

My husband always carries my photo in his pocket. It once saved his live when a mugger tried to stab him.
Of course, your face would stop anything

I've just come back from the beauty parlor
What a pity it was closed

Every time I walk past a girl she sighs
Yes, with relief

Why have you given me this long piece of rope
Well they say that if you give someone enough rope they'll hang themselves !

Do you notice how my voice fills the hall ?
Yes, and did you notice how many people left to make way for it ?

We should try and fight air pollution
You could start by stop breathing

Whisper thos three little words that would makee my day
Go to hell

I've changed my mind
Great, does the new one work any better ?

How dare you tell everyone I'm stupid
I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was a secret

What's red and really stupid ?
A blood clot

How long can someone live without a brain
How old are you ?

Do you think a lot of people would go to my funeral.
Yes, to really make sure you are dead

Did you hear that he was buried face down
So he could see where he was going

His death won't be listed under "Obituaries"
More like "Neighborhood Improvements"

If I looked as bad as you do I'd wear a mask.

Don't you have a terribly empty feeling - in your skull?

He is living proof that man can live without a brain!

He's not stupid; he's possessed by a retarded ghost.

I don't consider you a vulture. I consider you something a vulture would eat.

Fer starters.....


----------

